# Fusion P410 is WICKED SHARP



## Dal300

You added more after posting.


----------



## ssnvet

all thumbs tonight… this darn touch pad is super sensitive

I should note that I do not have any personal experience with any other "premium" blades and my test is a little bit of an apples and oranges comparison… But I think it's noteworthy that the General Purpose Fusion outperformed both a dedicated rip blade and a dedicated cross cut blade.

So for me, this is just what I wanted…. and I was willing to pay more to have one blade that I can use for most all operations.


----------



## vikingcape

I have been wondering about that blade. I think you may have just sold me. Excellent review with a great amount of information (and pictures for us semi-shaved gorillas)


----------



## bobasaurus

Looks nice. I especially like the lack of blown-out fibers on the crosscuts.


----------



## ssnvet

What the pictures don't communicate well is texture…. the fusion cuts are very smooth, almost polished on some woods…. this is most visible in the rip cuts in pine, but every solid wood cross cut and rip cut was smoother with the Fusion.

For me the decision point was whether or not a high end combo blade could out cut a solid performing economy grade specialized blade. IMO the answer was yes.

Are there other premium combo blades out there that perform better than the Fusion? I personally don't know.

Would dedicated premium rip and cross cut blades out perform the Fusion? I suspect the answer is yes.

I think the reason this blade appears to be so incredibly sharp is because the high ATB grind is a more acute angle than normal ATB blades. And also because the second grind on the outside edges puts an slight arc in the surface, which makes the angle at the cutting edge more acute as well. Is there a downside to this geometry? At this point, I cant say. One might theorize that the tips are less strong and more prone to brittle fracture, but the real question is whether they are they strong enough for normal wood working tasks.


----------



## Lsmart

I have a thin kerf fusion that I replaced an older 60T freud all purpose blade with… cuts like a dream with a beautiful finish… first use was cutting 8/4 hard maple on a bosch contractor saw and it did a fine job.


----------



## ssnvet

Cool!


----------



## marcuscraft

I bought the same blade about 6 months ago. I went to Rockler to pick up a WWII and a guy I trusted there suggest I look at the Freud. He said he had been using it for 6 months and absolutely loved it. I had my heart set on a WWII and he could see that, so he told me that if I wasn't happy with the blade, bring back and he'd swap me out for a WWII. So with that, I took it home. It hasn't been off my saw since (well, except when I need the dado set).

A few things I noted about this blade. Its pretty damn loud compared to blades I've used in the past. It makes a nice whistling sound. Obviously not an issue or problem, it just stood back and stared at it the first time I fired it up.

This is the first blade I've used (also first "premium" blade I've owned) where I get glue up ready cuts. every time.

The saw dust the blade makes is more akin to my jointer/planer than my other blades. It's almost like it makes a shear cut and I get nice little shavings instead of just purely dust.

I suppose I should just copy/paste all of this and add another review for this blade. For $30 cheaper than the WWII, I've been pleased.


----------



## ward63

Outstanding review!!! The Fusion will definitely be my next blade.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pauldye

I have the Freud Premier Fusion also, since about 1 year. I also have a premium Freud rip blade. The rip blade does a better job at ripping, of course. But the Fusion does a fine job on rip and crosscuts. Freud makes great products, and I agree with the review on the high quality of the Fusion blade.

Thanks for the review.


----------

